# I lost my phone in an Uber and everyone is unhelpful



## LaurenF (Jan 18, 2020)

I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it’s drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either. 
Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn’t cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Lori is that u? (from the other thread), Mohammed = TemptingFate


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Welcome to the site @LaurenF. No one here can really help you because this site is based off anonymity. The random chance your driver is here reading your post or that any of us know him is astronomically not likely. Your best option is to keep contacting Uber and recognize that this is a holiday weekend and most businesses are closed until Tuesday. I would not expect any significant response from Uber until then. Be patient, be persistent with Uber, and good luck. :smiles:


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

maybe another passenger stole the phone.

I found an iPhone in my car one day - on the floor. Turns out it was there 24 hours before I got an email from Uber saying it was left in my car. I took an hour off from work to deliver the phone back to the owner and she never even tipped me.

So it cost me an hour of loss wages. 

I will always try to return a cell phone, but I can understand why some drivers just throw them away or try to drop them off to the police. We don't have the police option here - the police won't take them.

After passengers leaving messes, not tipping, being abusive - it's no wonder s many drivers just put found property in the nearest dumpster!

I'm not saying it's right, and I hope I never get that way - I am just telling you the way it is, 

Driver abuse is real. 

Sorry you forgot your phone, but if you left it in a train, bus, taxi, dressing room in a store, and yes rideshare - odds are you'll never see it again.


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


There's an Uber office in Philadelphia, which is your last resort-









Drivers go to these hubs in last ditch effort to get our own problems resolved. Usually all we get is a sympathetic ear, but no meaningful resolution. In your case, perhaps they can send a text message to the driver, but you have to understand that you left your phone in a "public place" and the chances of getting it back are slim.

Many drivers don't answer their phones while driving and weekends are our busiest times. There's a slim chance that your driver found your phone, before his subsequent passengers had the opportunity to steal it, and tucked it away someplace safe to return to you at a time that was convenient to him - when it wouldn't cost him money to look after your interests. If this happened and the messages you left on his phone were polite, you may still get your phone back.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

Grokit said:


> Drivers go to these hubs


True, that place is for drivers. They will tell passengers to report it through the app.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

A good lesson here. Don’t leave items in a Uber as they be missing forever. Drivers are desperate because riders don’t tip and Uber has decreased our rates over the years.

Call this number and you can talk to someone directly. However, it will be Mohammed’s brother or sister and you will be frustrated all over again.

You didn’t get this number from me.

‭+1 (800) 593-7069‬


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


It has been my utter delight to read about how frustrated you are.

YOU should have been more responsible with your precious phone. If I drop a pax I don't want to ever hear from them again especially if they had a personality like yours.

Some other entitled pax could have taken your phone & it couldn't happen to a nicer asshole.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Nonsense. We were more than helpful. I even tagged one of the biggest ballers on this whole board on that thread.

We take our reputation as the City of Brotherly Love very seriously.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

To the OP, do u generally tip your driver? If so, how much? Cash or in the app?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Find my phone should be able to track your phone, Goog and Samsung also has its own finding phone apps.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

mch said:


> Nonsense. We were more than helpful. I even tagged one of the biggest ballers on this whole board on that thread.


Ex-baller that is not insurable and can't drive and is now a passenger. &#129300;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Ex-baller that is not insurable and can't drive


Once a baller always a baller.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Then you should have shown concern _before_ you left your phone behind. If you can't be responsible for your own shit, then you don't deserve to have it.



LaurenF said:


> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking.


Prolly more then one "Mohammed" who drives for Uber. 
Maybe you can narrow it down for us; what's the color of his eyes & hair?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Then you should have shown concern _before_ you left your phone behind. If you can't be responsible for your own shit, then you don't deserve to have it.
> 
> 
> Prolly more then one "Mohammed" who drives for Uber.
> Maybe you can narrow it down for us; what's the color of his eyes & hair? :winking:


Oh she did better than that. She posted the dudes Lic plate # and car make and model. You know, because her phone is more important than "Mohammed's" privacy. I think she got a warm reception all things considered.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm Mohammedina 🙋‍♀️

Why a you ah posteded my ya plate numba

😂


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

2 things.

1. Buy insurance 

2. Work on personal responsibility. After all, that is the root of this issue.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

You all acting like we don’t drive around with her plates visible to the public. 😂 A plate is not private.


----------



## Betabear (Feb 24, 2019)

Did you use find my phone app???


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers


Would have given you the precise solution to your issue and you'd have you phone back already!

But I take umbrage with your blanket condemnation of all Uber drivers. I will not help you!

Now your phone is gone forever! To be sold for pennies on the dollar on the grey market. All those pictures of your cat lost in the ether.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


How can I put this lightly...

You are screwed!! Your uber driver could be a thief! in which you will never, ever get that phone back. It doesnt matter even if you know exactly what car you left it in.

The truth of the matter is, its solely at the drivers discretion what he wants to do with the phone, uber WILL always back the driver when it comes to passenger leaving/forgetting an item in a drivers car.

In the tos you agreed on when using uber app says "Uber nor the driver is responsible for any items left in the car"


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Who “forgets” a thousand dollar item in a strangers car? Then admits it and THEN acts like a victim?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I still dont get why she's upset

https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-i-left-my-phone-in-the-uber.373794/
@Samman check out this Philly thread


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I smell troll


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

please use the following link and post the location. police will respond.

https://www.apple.com/icloud/find-my/


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> Lori is that u? (from the other thread), Mohammed = TemptingFate


Except I returned Lori's phone!


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Did you ever think that your driver was DRIVING so he couldn't answer the phone? When people carelessly leave their phones in our cars it creates a huge hassle for us. Friday nights are very busy and it's likely he already had another ride before he even dropped you off so his concern was his next passenger.

I would suggest that you try contacting him again via the app and offer him a substantial reward to return a phone that costs thousands of dollars.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Alexxx_Uber said:


> I smell troll


I am guessing she is under the age of 25 and just doing what these young kids do. I am also guessing she hasn't reported the item lost. She hasn't called the customer support number. And truly thinks she can find this driver on this forum.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> I am guessing she is under the age of 25 and just doing what these young kids do. I am also guessing she hasn't reported the item lost. She hasn't called the customer support number. And truly thinks she can find this driver on this forum.


Smh ... these new generation young people and their entitlement is unbelievable


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


If no response then file a police report with the information you have, you'll be amazed how fast momo will respond once Uber is contacted by the police.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Another OP MIA.
RIP.
OMG.

Somebody tell me to shut up.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Just a thought... If it cost a Thousand dollars... When you get it back... Maybe take care of it...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver


Luke Skywalker, is that you? You left the phone in an Uber and then used the app to contact the driver...... If you reached out with The Force to use the app remotely why didn't you just levitate the phone back to you?


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

I already gave you the answer in the Philly thread, but you can go your own way. 

FYI, this morning a guy left his airpod case in my car, heard about it from Uber within an hour. I happened to drive by his workplace later so he has it back already. Gave me a 20 plus the return fee.

But you go ahead and be appalled, see how far that gets you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> If no response then file a police report with the information you have, you'll be amazed how fast momo will respond once Uber is contacted by the police.


She can file a police report for a missing item, that's about as far as it will go. The police have bigger concerns than locating somebody's lost phone, such as locating missing persons. It's not like there's video of some guy named Mohammed kicking down her door and punching her in the face and stealing her phone. For all the police know, she got drunk and left it at the bar, or traded it to a drug dealer in exchange for some crack. The police will tell her to file a request with Uber to see if by chance maybe somebody turned it in to them.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

In her drunken state she probably still hasn't checked her ass....


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Ex-baller that is not insurable, *has a big ****ing mouth* and can't drive and is now a passenger. &#129300;


You forgot something


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

A few thousand? I didn’t know Bentley is now making phones, prob had one of those obnoxious supreme covers.


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

Nightrider82 said:


> A few thousand?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If no response then file a police report with the information you have, you'll be amazed how fast momo will respond once Uber is contacted by the police.


What a load of crap!
No crime has been commited.
She lost her phone.
Lost. It was not taken from her by force. 
Cops do not look for lost phones.
They don't even look for the stolen ones.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


It was dropped into one of the mobile phone sales boxes. It's in Shenzhen China by now. It's already got a new sim and a whole new identity.

Keep your phone in a pocket when not in use. Geez


----------



## Grokit (Sep 8, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If no response then file a police report with the information you have, you'll be amazed how fast momo will respond once Uber is contacted by the police.





Zebonkey said:


> What a load of crap! No crime has been commited.
> She lost her phone. Lost. It was not taken from her by force. Cops do not look for lost phones. They don't even look for the stolen ones.


Had the driver answered her phone when she called it and told her that he would only give it back to her at his convenience, then she might be able to get an overzealous cop to put out a warrant for his arrest, as another rider was able to do to his driver. But, in Lauren's case, her phone is simply lost and the police will refer her back to Uber.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you haven't figured it out yet, no one here can help you, unless there is a Philly member here named Mohammed. And even then, there are probably at least 300 drivers in Philly with the name. Literally.
I'm sure you don't mean to, but you come off here as we owe you help. Um, no.
It's time to move on and buy yourself a new phone. If by chance, Uber responds and is able to track down the driver, and the driver has it, you can sell one of them on eBay. Good luck.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Theft of lost property is a great way to end up in the system.



theMezz said:


> maybe another passenger stole the phone.
> 
> I found an iPhone in my car one day - on the floor. Turns out it was there 24 hours before I got an email from Uber saying it was left in my car. I took an hour off from work to deliver the phone back to the owner and she never even tipped me.
> 
> ...


Pretty much why $1,000 iPhones get dumped in the gutter on the side of the road when their left. Not worth 15 bucks to deliver a phone in my market.

Never dumped one, but understand those that do.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking.


Mohammed is 3rd from Left behind Dr.Martini
I believe he and some other Drivers Cooked your phone &#128241;
Consuming it with some fava beans and a nice chianti &#127863;











Zebonkey said:


> What a load of crap!
> No crime has been commited.
> She lost her phone.
> Lost. It was not taken from her by force.
> ...


Oops &#128556;
Local Uber Driver arrested for Stealing IPhone &#128241; 
https://wtkr.com/2017/11/09/local-u...ling-iphone-she-says-thats-not-what-happened/


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Grokit said:


> Had the driver answered her phone when she called it and told her that he would only give it back to her at his convenience, then she might be able to get an overzealous cop to put out a warrant for his arrest, as another rider was able to do to his driver. But, in Lauren's case, her phone is simply lost and the police will refer her back to Uber.


Now that is just plain stupid.
How stupid is the DA, who filed charges?
That has all the elements of a big lawsuit against Travis and the PD.
Personally, I would make it my goal in life to destroy Travis'. 
Most definitely he lied on the police report because no cop in his right mind would seek an arrest warrant for the item, left in a car.
It's just crazy.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Prolly more then one "Mohammed" who drives for Uber.
> Maybe you can narrow it down for us; what's the color of his eyes & hair?


I talk about my Chihuahuas a lot. Fav 1 is Gigi. If someone is trying to narrow me down, they might say his favorite Chihuahau is Gigi. Perhaps something similar happened with Mohammed. If so, we can ask for a Mohammed whose fav goat is Dora. Disclaimer: This is for example purposes only. Do not read anything into this.



WNYuber said:


> In her drunken state she probably still hasn't checked her ass....
> View attachment 403878


Bet it smells like chocolate


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

im sure someone has mentioned this so its my turn. i take great pleasure in reading about this meltdown. just one question,how much do you usually tip for a 1000 dollar iphone?.....exactly..i hope your driver either sold it or threw it out while he was crossing a bridge...


----------



## WNYuber (Oct 5, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> i hope your driver either sold it or threw it out while he was crossing a bridge


lol, I expect nothing less from my counterpart, "anti-baby yoda"!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> If no response then file a police report with the information you have, you'll be amazed how fast momo will respond once Uber is contacted by the police.


Police: We have a report that you have someone else's phone.
Me: Phone? Phone? I have a phone? Yea, sure I do ... don't _you_ have a phone?
Police: No, you have someone's phone that was left in your car last nite.
Me: I do? Where is it? I haven't seen it. 
Police: We have a report that you have it.
Me: I dunno what you're talking about. Am I free to go, or do I need to have an attorney present for the balance of your questions?

MY rule is: it goes into the next and nearest mail box. I don't care if its a purse, wallet, phone, pocket sized dog, mink stole ... I stuff the damn thing in a mail box. I have driven away from many mail boxes with a hollow and baleful ring (or howl) emitting from it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Bus Bozo said:


> I already gave you the answer in the Philly thread, but you can go your own way.
> 
> FYI, this morning a guy left his airpod case in my car, heard about it from Uber within an hour. I happened to drive by his workplace later so he has it back already. Gave me a 20 plus the return fee.
> 
> But you go ahead and be appalled, see how far that gets you.


you hit him for return fee even though he gave you a 20? thats cold man lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> Bet it smells like chocolate


Bitter, not sweet.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

As usual, poster starts thread, UP members tee off (hilariously, and truthfully, I might add) and OP is never heard from again.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> you hit him for return fee even though he gave you a 20? thats cold man lol


Nope.... That's business.... Next time keep track of ya shyt... Life lesson learned.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Nope.... That's business.... Next time keep track of ya shyt... Life lesson learned.


thats cold ...even for me.....i wouldent do it....there are some things i will do and others i will not....but since i didnt do it im good with my choices.....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> you hit him for return fee even though he gave you a 20? thats cold man lol


So, would YOU pay $35 to recover $1000 ???
I would.



5☆OG said:


> thats cold ...even for me.....i wouldent do it....there are some things i will do and others i will not....but since i didnt do it im good with my choices.....


Wait a dayam minnit.
I am doing you a THOUSAND DOLLAR FAVOR ... you won't throw me $35 ??
I'm taking care of an item that YOU didn't care of and it has a value of a thousand? five hundred? ok, say $250 ... and you can't see a $35 tip?
Holey crap !!!

Tell you what ... any time you can bring me money that I've already lost and will never see again, I will split it with you. Ok?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> In her drunken state she probably still hasn't checked her ass....
> View attachment 403878


Now _that_ is a phone screen with a crack. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> So, would YOU pay $35 to recover $1000 ???
> I would.


To me this is a principle issue. If i get compensated like i should there is no need to pile on. Thats me. I dont think there is a right or wrong answer only what you feel is right. In this case i dont think it is right but that doesent mean i dont understand. And if someone is ok with it ,i say do what you think is ok.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-this-how-to-handle-a-lost-cell-phone.293463/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

5☆OG said:


> To me this is a principle issue. If i get compensated like i should there is no need to pile on. Thats me. I dont think there is a right or wrong answer only what you feel is right. In this case i dont think it is right but that doesent mean i dont understand. And if someone is ok with it ,i say do what you think is ok.


To ME, it has nothing to do with my 'fair compensation by the man in the glass office'. I don't think like that.
The way I think is that "Here is a guy that just saved me a butt-load of money, and he knows it, and I know it, and I'm grateful and I'll share some of the windfall that HE got ME." That's the way I think. I want to reward someone for honesty and integrity and good deeds. He did all the work, and covered my sorry ass. He did a very good deed for me, and I should return the favor if I can - and in this situation, I can. So I do.
But, like you said.
That's me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

WNYuber said:


> In her drunken state she probably still hasn't checked her ass....
> View attachment 403878


There... better now... a picture is worth 1000 words


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> To ME, it has nothing to do with my 'fair compensation by the man in the glass office'. I don't think like that.
> The way I think is that "Here is a guy that just saved me a butt-load of money, and he knows it, and I know it, and I'm grateful and I'll share some of the windfall that HE got ME." That's the way I think. I want to reward someone for honesty and integrity and good deeds. He did all the work, and covered my sorry ass. He did a very good deed for me, and I should return the favor if I can - and in this situation, I can. So I do.
> But, like you said.
> That's me.


Ok


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Hi Lauren,

You might remember me as Mohammed from the Philly board, you know...the one that saw your phone being crushed by a freight train? What was the roadnumber of that locomotive again? Oh yeah, 666.

Let me tell you, what a show! That locomotive crushed your phone like it was a grape. iPhone shrapnel went flying in all directions. Wish you could have been there to see your thousand dollar phone get crushed like so many of our hopes and dreams!

Anyway, I digress.

My alter-ego, Kevin, is a little more direct. Here's what he thinks: *You* lost *your* phone that was *your* responsibility. If *you* can't be responsible for *your* possession, you have nerve expecting others to be.

You have nerve coming in here and demanding help when you're clearly not responsible enough to possess a thousand dollar phone. Maybe next time, a flip phone would be more suited to your lack of responsibility. How can you expect people to be responsible for your items when clearly you yourself are not?

If *you* "need" *your* phone that badly, one would think *you* would have taken better care of it. No?

Did you see a pattern here? If you're mad because you lost your phone, one look in the mirror will tell you who ultimately is responsible for it. Let us know what the mirror tells you.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kevink said:


> Hi Lauren, If you're mad because you lost your phone, one look in the mirror will tell you who ultimately is responsible for it. Let us know what the mirror tells you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Try to keep track of your things !











BigRedDriver said:


> Who "forgets" a thousand dollar item in a strangers car? Then admits it and THEN acts like a victim?


Next time . . .

LEAVE CASH !


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Try to keep track of your things !
> View attachment 403977
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly ,how come they never leave a bankroll? Lol


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Anybody that would toss a phone left in their car is a real piece of work.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Beninmankato said:


> Anybody that would toss a phone left in their car is a real piece of work.


What phone ?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Beninmankato said:


> Anybody that would toss a phone left in their car is a real piece of work.


Tell that to the drivers who find the phone's owner banging their door at midnight, looking for their phone, and to those drivers who actually do go out of their way to arrange returning the phone but are accused of theft.



tohunt4me said:


> What phone ?


This one. Fell in between the seat and console.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Tell that to the drivers who find the phone's owner banging their door at midnight, looking for their phone, and to those drivers who actually do go out of their way to arrange returning the phone but are accused of theft.
> 
> 
> This one. Fell in between the seat and console.
> ...


THE Next passenger must have took it.

Or

You left it at the bar.

Pickpockets . . .


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


My bad! The next pax stole it from you already. Sorry mom and dad paid for it already for you. Any other questions?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

mch said:


> Oh she did better than that. She posted the dudes Lic plate # and car make and model. You know, because her phone is more important than "Mohammed's" privacy. I think she got a warm reception all things considered.


How did she do that without her phone?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cut said:


> True, that place is for drivers. They will tell passengers to report it through the app.


Why shouldnt they assist passengers there ?


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

Did she check a freeway or turnpike? Chances are it’s there. If I get them they go out my window


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> A good lesson here. Don't leave items in a Uber as they be missing forever. Drivers are desperate because riders don't tip and Uber has decreased our rates over the years.
> 
> Call this number and you can talk to someone directly. However, it will be Mohammed's brother or sister and you will be frustrated all over again.
> 
> ...


Thats the SANTA CLAUS NUMBER !!#


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

5☆OG said:


> you hit him for return fee even though he gave you a 20? thats cold man lol


I told him upfront there was a 15 fee with Uber, he gave me another 20 because he was grateful....he said it would have been 79 to replace.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Welcome to the site @LaurenF. No one here can really help you because this site is based off anonymity. The random chance your driver is here reading your post or that any of us know him is astronomically not likely. Your best option is to keep contacting Uber and recognize that this is a holiday weekend and most businesses are closed until Tuesday. I would not expect any significant response from Uber until then. Be patient, be persistent with Uber, and good luck. :smiles:


You also have to be open to the possibility that one of several things may also have happened:

- The next rider took it without mentioning it to the driver

- The driver put it in a mailbox or trashcan, or at the nearest police station

- That you possibly dropped it outside the car?

Not trying to discourage you, just tempering expectations. Good luck.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My rate for returning a lost phone is $50. If Uber won't pay it, then I won't do that business with them. I'm sure there is some other driver out there who would be happy to do it for $15 or less.

I can't ask for money, that's against TOS and could get me deactivated if the pax complains. So, unless pax VOLUNTEERS to give me extra, that phone will get donated to a homeless person begging for change, three or four cities away.

I know this makes me sound like a jerk, but IDGAF. I'm an IC, and my rate for returning a phone is $50. I didn't make the rules, Uber did. I'm just playing by them.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Take care of your own shit next time


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Search for it on ebay it's probably listed on there by now.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> You forgot something


I see what you did mind reader. Didn't want to poke the bear as this dude Is all methed up.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


you just tipped your driver. Thank You.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Mista T said:


> My rate for returning a lost phone is $50. If Uber won't pay it, then I won't do that business with them. I'm sure there is some other driver out there who would be happy to do it for $15 or less.
> 
> I can't ask for money, that's against TOS and could get me deactivated if the pax complains. So, unless pax VOLUNTEERS to give me extra, that phone will get donated to a homeless person begging for change, three or four cities away.
> 
> I know this makes me sound like a jerk, but IDGAF. I'm an IC, and my rate for returning a phone is $50. I didn't make the rules, Uber did. I'm just playing by them.


All of that is incredibly illegal.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site.


When I was in my early days as an official of a cab company, one of my jobs was to handle customer complaints, including Lost and Found. This was a generic Lost and Found call:

"I left my _______________________ in a cab."

"Did you call it or hail it on the street?"

"I hailed it on the street."

"What was the cab number?"

"I don't know the cab number, but it was a Middle-Eastern cab driver named 'Mohammed' and he wore glasses, had a beard and drove a station waggon."

"Mademoiselle, you do realise that I have one hundred fifty drivers who match that description, never mind that three thousand cab drivers in the District of Columbia match that description. Which one of those did you have in mind?"

Some of the others were:

"It was an African. You don't have many Africans driving for you, do you?"

"No, Ma'am, only one hundred ninety two of them........"

OR

"He had a really unusual name, it was 'Tesfaye' "

"Sir, you do understand that every fourth male in Ethiopia is named 'Tesfaye', *correctamundo*? That name is not so 'unusual' there."

Had they told me that it was a middle aged white guy with long hair, I could have narrowed it down to three drivers.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Thanks for your concern. We take these issues seriously and will investigate.

-Rohit


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Did you try "find my iPhone"



UberBastid said:


> To ME, it has nothing to do with my 'fair compensation by the man in the glass office'. I don't think like that.
> The way I think is that "Here is a guy that just saved me a butt-load of money, and he knows it, and I know it, and I'm grateful and I'll share some of the windfall that HE got ME." That's the way I think. I want to reward someone for honesty and integrity and good deeds. He did all the work, and covered my sorry ass. He did a very good deed for me, and I should return the favor if I can - and in this situation, I can. So I do.
> But, like you said.
> That's me.


Perfect perspective


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Be sure to message Uber. Like others here mentioned, it's a three day weekend. If your driver hasn't responded to you yet, it's very likely he'll return it to the Greenlight Hub.

He is not required to return it to you directly; however, assuming he has the phone, he does have to take it to the Hub or a police station.

If you haven't heard anything, by tomorrow morning, I'd swing by the Greenlight Hub.

Good luck.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> How did she do that without her phone?


Her friend ordered the ride


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

WNYuber said:


> To the OP, do u generally tip your driver? If so, how much? Cash or in the app?


Why would that matter? Tips are generally included, in the fare, and it's a cashless system.

My two cents.
&#128526;



IR12 said:


> It has been my utter delight to read about how frustrated you are.
> 
> YOU should have been more responsible with your precious phone. If I drop a pax I don't want to ever hear from them again especially if they had a personality like yours.
> 
> Some other entitled pax could have taken your phone & it couldn't happen to a nicer a s s hole.


What kind of attitude is that? Think I'll side with the customer here. They pay our bills. 
&#128526;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Her friend ordered the ride


Then her "friend" posted the license?

Or are we being set up?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Tips are generally included, in the fare,


Like yo u keep posting this 'tips included' BS all the time. You know it ain't true & everybody else knows ain't no tip included in no fare. But still you're always posting that BS.

You must be some kind of troll, you know?


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


did you try looking in your cities trash cans? if not why are you here posting. get out there and find that phone! &#128540;&#128540;&#128540;

how much would you tip your driver for going way out of his way to return your $1000 phone btw? seriously be honest.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

got a p said:


> how much would you tip your driver for going way out of his way to return your $1000 phone btw? seriously be honest.


Like she wouldn't tip nothing, see? That's why these drivers throw that shit out the window, you know?

I just like take it to the office & this "Expert", see, he like fills out this report sheet & then he lets me take a pic of it & then I email it to myself, see? That mod told us about it on the DC forum & I took his advice, see?

This way, you got a record, you know? 1 time the Lyft people said they had no record I like gave it in there, so I emailed them a piccie so they had to back off, see?


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

I was your Uber driver Mohammed. I was driving down the road and I heard your phone ringing. I was annoyed that you did not give me a cash tip. So I threw it out the window on the Turnpike near exit 15W. You might be able to locate it if you walk around there.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Then her "friend" posted the license?
> 
> Or are we being set up?


They are friends. One friend orders the ride and gives the info to the person that lost the item. Probably so they don't have to deal with the friends drama


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

got a p said:


> miamikid used to work for a russian troll farm. he was so odious and slimy that uber had no choice but to hire him. just a heads up. don't expect anything but shill comments from him.


You gotta be pretty bad if this Russkie troll farm like fires yo u, you know?

& on the other hand see, once the word gets out you were so bad you even got fired from this Russkie troll farm, Uber like considers it this Plus 1, see & like actively goes out there & recruits you, you know?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Did you tip your driver?

yep, that's why he's not answering.
Next time tip and he'll want to do something nice for you.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> yep, that's why he's not answering.
> Next time tip and he'll want to do something nice for you.


Now like obviously you don't understand. Didn't you pay attention to that Uber shill?
Like he said, the tip's already included in the fare, you know?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Did you tip your driver?
> 
> yep, that's why he's not answering.
> Next time tip and he'll want to do something nice for you.


Yes. Karma, she is a *****.


----------



## Muta (May 2, 2019)

Muta said:


> So Lauren we are all so unhelpful...Yes please let that roll off your tongue one more time since your still tracking this thread. Un helpful is your friend Julie is it? Not reminding you to not leave anything in the Uber she requested. Did Mohammed order the uber? What did you actually hope to do on an internet site filled with my keyboard cowboys accomplish? Or did mommy pay for your xsd12 smarter than you phone? I mean really call fking Uber support and deal with what we deal with daily! After that go to your nearest phone store buy a new 1 like grown ppl do. And don't ever come here looking for the very thing you got HELP at least 3 ppl told you to call Uber welcome to our lives enjoy..........✋&#127754; These are not the fourms your looking for.........


1 more time Lauren since you did not read it in the Philly fourms squint harder here!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

All you fools are talking about the ‘idea’ of Karma and aren’t even Hindu or Buddhist.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

#professoruber said:


> All you fools are talking about the 'idea' of Karma and aren't even Hindu or Buddhist.


And are advocating screwing people over & stealing their stuff.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Demon said:


> And are advocating screwing people over & stealing their stuff.


It's the American way.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Demon said:


> And are advocating screwing people over & stealing their stuff.


8000 trips and all things left in my car followed these steps.

1. Report item
2. Return item
3. Or leave it at the cop shop
4. Report item returned

The urgency of me returning an item is based on two factors.

1. Your behavior during the ride and if you look like a tipper. Returned many items to cash tippers quickly and even let them know to keep on tipping cash as that is the reason I dropped everything to get the item returned. They usually tip again upon return of the item.
2. Your behavior when I am trying to arrange to get the item back to you. It's simple, I tell you when I think I will be in your area so I can minimize my dead miles and time.

This entire process is pretty easy. Any attitude or demands, I simply tell them they can pick it up at the closest cop shop to me. If you are cool and flexible, I will ensure you will get the item at quickly as possible. If you want me to drop everything, we agree on a number and you get your item.

No silly games or over complicating this.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Why would that matter? Tips are generally included, in the fare, and it's a cashless system.
> 
> My two cents.
> &#128526;
> ...


Where do you get this idea tips are included? I see you spout this nonsense allover the boards. Show me in the uber TOS where it says that, cuz I can show you where it says its NOT.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Where do you get this idea tips are included? I see you spout this nonsense allover the boards. Show me in the uber TOS where it says that, cuz I can show you where it says its NOT.


Don't need to show you anything. NADA.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't need to show you anything. NADA.


Again it says it's not included in the contract so why say it is?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like yo u keep posting this 'tips included' BS all the time. You know it ain't true & everybody else knows ain't no tip included in no fare. But still you're always posting that BS.
> 
> You must be some kind of troll, you know?


You don't have to agree with @MiamiKid but he has an axe to grind about tips. He is not a troll. He rubs some people the wrong way about tipping but he means it. He's challenging your perspective and that dissonance is annoying but intentional.

Not everyone agrees with tipping culture. I don't agree with tipping culture either even though I think it is currently rightly perceived as necessary for rideshare drivers to supplement their income. I'm no fan of Travis Kalanick and I know why people hate him for his anti-tipping perspective, but at the same time I'd rather live in a society without tips. Pragmatism and idealism can exist in the same person. @MiamiKid is anti-tip culture but doesn't reject offers of extra money in the form of tips that come his way.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Anti-tip culture would be lovely but only works when reasonable rates are paid.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Anti-tip culture would be lovely but only works when reasonable rates are paid.


Definitely. But until then I am still a part-time critic of tips and a full-time tipper. I'm happy with the dissonance and can live with the nuance of not liking something while recognizing that any social change on tipping may take many painful years. I don't even know how to change tipping culture without harming the working class.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Anti-tip culture would be lovely but only works when reasonable rates are paid.


Travis is a genius. He has drivers going after riders for $.

Instigate the fight and walk away slowly.

&#129300;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Definitely. But until then I am still a part-time critic of tips and a full-time tipper. I'm happy with the dissonance and can live with the nuance of not liking something while recognizing that any social change on tipping may take many painful years. I don't even know how to change tipping culture without harming the working class.


The only way I can see it is a drastic hike on the minimum wage. This will hurt big ops like Walmart a lot more than it will Mom and Pops.

When I had a little store I loved min wage increases and wished they were more. Sure, the first couple weeks hurt as I need to pay my employees more, but then disposable income goes up and people spend more.

People like to say but then the cost of everything will go up. That's going to happen regardless. I believed the min wage has been kept so low for so long that a 50% jump was in order. At the time min wage here was $10Can/hr. Taking it to $15Can/hr, or $11.25US/hr overnight would be a huge change in living conditions for a lot of people.

Gas would not go up 50%. Rent would not go up 50%. Food would go up, but not 50%. On the flip side, disposable income would soar and the smaller shops that do most of the labour themselves and have a few employees to help would boom. Malls wouldn't be deserted. Things would get moving again.

Somehow corporations that already make billions per quarter need to make more $$ and the working poor need to make less. That's the current view and it just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Mista T said:


> My rate for returning a lost phone is $50. If Uber won't pay it, then I won't do that business with them. I'm sure there is some other driver out there who would be happy to do it for $15 or less.
> 
> I can't ask for money, that's against TOS and could get me deactivated if the pax complains. So, unless pax VOLUNTEERS to give me extra, that phone will get donated to a homeless person begging for change, three or four cities away.
> 
> I know this makes me sound like a jerk, but IDGAF. I'm an IC, and my rate for returning a phone is $50. I didn't make the rules, Uber did. I'm just playing by them.


Come on man you're better than this!!!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't need to show you anything. NADA.


National Association of Dental Assistants?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> You don't have to agree with @MiamiKid but he has an axe to grind about tips. He is not a troll. He rubs some people the wrong way about tipping but he means it. He's challenging your perspective and that dissonance is annoying but intentional.


Naw man, like obviously you don't understand. He keeps posting this BS about how the tip's included when it ain't & even like Uber got sued for saying that BS & had to agree to cut it out, see?

If he wants to be against giving a tip then like he just oughtta say that, you know?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> You don't have to agree with @MiamiKid but he has an axe to grind about tips. He is not a troll. He rubs some people the wrong way about tipping but he means it. He's challenging your perspective and that dissonance is annoying but intentional.
> 
> Not everyone agrees with tipping culture. I don't agree with tipping culture either even though I think it is currently rightly perceived as necessary for rideshare drivers to supplement their income. I'm no fan of Travis Kalanick and I know why people hate him for his anti-tipping perspective, but at the same time I'd rather live in a society without tips. Pragmatism and idealism can exist in the same person. @MiamiKid is anti-tip culture but doesn't reject offers of extra money in the form of tips that come his way.


And I tip most drivers (80%) very generously. BTW: Am both a driver and rider. My issue is with drivers (10 - 20% max) who expect tips and give subpar service. And it gets old hearing drivers gripe about tips non stop on UP.

When driving, I do NOT expect tips whatsoever. Therefore, I'm never disappointed, at all, when there's no tip. However, a large percentage, of my customers tip, and expectations are exceeded. Trust me, it works.

Bottom line, it's the sense of entitlement that gets old. And really annoying are drivers expecting cash tips. Overall, most drivers are awesome, however. &#128077;



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Naw man, like obviously you don't understand. He keeps posting this BS about how the tip's included when it ain't & even like Uber got sued for saying that BS & had to agree to cut it out, see?
> 
> If he wants to be against giving a tip then like he just oughtta say that, you know?


Read my next post. It's the whiners who get old listening to.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And I tip most drivers (80%) very generously. BTW: Am both a driver and rider. My issue is with drivers (10 - 20% max) who expect tips and give subpar service. And it gets old hearing drivers gripe about tips non stop on UP.
> 
> When driving, I do NOT expect tips whatsoever. Therefore, I'm never disappointed, at all, when there's no tip. However, a large percentage, of my customers tip, and expectations are exceeded. Trust me, it works.
> 
> ...


The whining/ throwing a tantrum for tips is very entitled.

The only thing that should be expected is the fare. Everything else is a gift. Work hard, earn $. That's it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> The whining/ throwing a tantrum for tips is very entitled.
> 
> The only thing that should be expected is the fare. Everything else is a gift. Work hard, earn $. That's it.


Strongly agree on all your points!


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Read my next post. It's the whiners who get old listening to.


Right but when you say the tip's included it's BS cause the tip AIN'T included, see?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Right but when you say the tip's included it's BS cause the tip AIN'T included, see?


Nope do not see. Tips included. &#128077;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The OP is long gone and probably never coming back here.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Illini said:


> The OP is long gone and probably never coming back here.


Good point.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope do not see. Tips included. &#128077;


And this must be fake news then? Denial much? I agree with your tipping policy but lying about tips being included when you know they are not is trolling. Or you have bad eyesight and cant read the contract.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> And this must be fake news then? Denial much? I agree with your tipping policy but lying about tips being included when you know they are not is trolling. Or you have bad eyesight and cant read the contract.
> View attachment 404238


Looks like tips included. Will continue! &#128526;


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


This forum is NOT part of Uber.

Posters here do NOT have the power to find your driver or your phone.

If you're a real passenger I'm sorry you lost your phone but your chances of seeing that phone again are slim.

You've been given good advice on how to move forward with Uber Support so give that a try.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

I found a wallet in the below the arm rest in my car as I was trading in my car for new car.
I looked at the wallet to see who owned it (BTW had money in it as well). It was from my last passenger 3 days before.
I did not get a call from lubber or passenger I did not contact lubber, But I drove my butt to the address and rang the bell. The person came to door who was in my car I handed the wallet to him, and he was like oh my wallet, and he stated he did not even know it was gone.

He looked at me and remembered me but not my car he stated. So I said that it is a new car I bought to get me to work and drive people in.
I said goodbye turned around and walked to my car. Not a word or a dime from him.
I did not expect a tip or a thanks due to I know what you all think of us drivers.

But I did my job and that is what I care about. Moral is you get what you deserve by treating people poorly. In other words karma.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Tips included.


That's like BS, you know it's BS & So does everybody else. Ain't no tip included. This like makes you this troll, see?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> They are friends. One friend orders the ride and gives the info to the person that lost the item. Probably so they don't have to deal with the friends drama


It's possible but we get so many trolls that several of the posters in Philly were skeptical of her story.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-i-left-my-phone-in-the-uber.373794/


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Reading this entitled c$#@'s post gave me a thrill that ran down my leg, I won't lie 😁😁


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Looks like tips included. Will continue! &#128526;


Lol. Amazing. Reading comprehension is obviously not your strongest quality. I would highlight the text but I forgot to not feed the trolls. I always forget that rule.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> That's like BS, you know it's BS & So does everybody else. Ain't no tip included. This like makes you this troll, see?


Don't care what you think. Tips included. &#128077;



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Ain't no tip included


Seriously?


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you are obligated if someone leaves their phone in your car to shut the app off and try and contact the rider ASAP, or bare minimum answer the phone.....its part of the job, might you lose a ride or 2 yes Not only that pax will start involving the police and say its stolen.

So if you find a phone, shut app off for a couple minutes, inform uber and the pax through the app if you know who it is. either stick around and wait 15 minutes so you dont trek back, then you can start driving, just make sure you answer the phone even if you have a pax in the car answer.....its our duty.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> you are obligated if someone leaves their phone in your car to shut the app off and try and contact the rider ASAP, or bare minimum answer the phone.....its part of the job, might you lose a ride or 2 yes Not only that pax will start involving the police and say its stolen.
> 
> So if you find a phone, shut app off for a couple minutes, inform uber and the pax through the app if you know who it is. either stick around and wait 15 minutes so you dont trek back, then you can start driving, just make sure you answer the phone even if you have a pax in the car answer.....its our duty.


Lol. You make me giggle sooo hard. Duty. We are f%&#ing uber drivers. Duty is on the pax to check for left items. It's in the contract, not responsible for lost items.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Lol. You make me giggle sooo hard. Duty. We are f%&#ing uber drivers. Duty is on the pax to check for left items. It's in the contract, not responsible for lost items.


Police &#128660; will have a very different opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Beninmankato said:


> Anybody that would toss a phone left in their car is a real piece of work.


That's me then. Piece of work.
I was not put on this Earth to take care of your shit.

If I find something in my car that doesn't belong to me, I remove it.
Immediately.



MiamiKid said:


> Police &#128660; will have a very different opinion.


Not in MY community.
They working hard to keep the tweekers out of traffic, the drunks off the road, the fresh caught-and-released illegal aliens from raping our women, and the homeless from living under the steps at city hall. A lost cell phone is way, way down their list of priorities.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Police &#128660; will have a very different opinion.


 Lol. You are living in your own world. Police wont do shit cuz they dont even know if you have the phone. Like. Do you even read what you type or is it like word vomit? I'm guessing vomit. Lol. Ignored, you are a joke.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Lost $20 once, never lost $1000 though we'll never laid $1000 somewhere & forgot it, but if I did it would never happen again

Next time but 5 Moto Gs they do the same thing & when you lose one you have 4 more as backups


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Demon said:


> All of that is incredibly illegal.


We are required to RETURN a phone for $15. NOT DELIVER A PHONE FOR $15. So they can come get it...

But if I'm asked to DELIVER it. Well that's an additional charge. If you think that's Illegal... I think your confused... they can order an uber and come get it...maybe they'll remember to get their stuff out of this one....


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> you are obligated if someone leaves their phone in your car to shut the app off and try and contact the rider ASAP, or bare minimum answer the phone.....its part of the job, might you lose a ride or 2 yes Not only that pax will start involving the police and say its stolen.
> 
> So if you find a phone, shut app off for a couple minutes, inform uber and the pax through the app if you know who it is. either stick around and wait 15 minutes so you dont trek back, then you can start driving, just make sure you answer the phone even if you have a pax in the car answer.....its our duty.


It's only January 20, but I vote this as the funniest post of 2020.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> Lol. You are living in your own world. Police wont do shit cuz they dont even know if you have the phone. Like. Do you even read what you type or is it like word vomit? I'm guessing vomit. Lol. Ignored, you are a joke.


Just try it and see what happens.



Don't swim in pools said:


> Lol. You are living in your own world. Police wont do shit cuz they dont even know if you have the phone. Like. Do you even read what you type or is it like word vomit? I'm guessing vomit. Lol. Ignored, you are a joke.


Agreed. You and I live in VERY different worlds.



IR12 said:


> It has been my utter delight to read about how frustrated you are.
> 
> YOU should have been more responsible with your precious phone. If I drop a pax I don't want to ever hear from them again especially if they had a personality like yours.
> 
> Some other entitled pax could have taken your phone & it couldn't happen to a nicer @@@@@@@.


&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Why would that matter?


Because it indicates, that you're not going to get any $$$ for the delivery.
And my wheels are not spinning for free. 


MiamiKid said:


> Tips are generally included, in the fare


No, they are not.
Uber got sued for spreading this lie and settled.
Also there's a screen after ratings that says "Tips".
So tips are not included just like water, mints, asswipes and cords.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Why do you think it's someone else's responsibility to return a item YOU lost. Take responsibility and go buy yourself a new phone. Maybe next time you won't lose personal items.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

5078734


MiamiKid said:


> Don't care what you think.


LIKE ain't no "thinking" about it. It's like called FACT, see?



> Tips included.


Like more of your same old troll BS, you know?



> Seriously?


Yeah, dude, like seriously. Like you don't like it? Like tell it to somebody who gives a shit, you know?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Because it indicates, that you're not going to get any $$$ for the delivery.
> And my wheels are not spinning for free.
> 
> No, they are not.
> ...


Not buying it. I tell my customers they're included and not at all expected.

Just to bother the "entitled drivers" who do NOT deserve tips! 
&#128526;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> 5078734
> 
> LIKE ain't no "thinking" about it. It's like called FACT, see?
> 
> ...


Don't care. It is not fact. Up to the customer.

Guessing you don't receive much in tips?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Not buying it.
> 
> Just to bother the "entitled drivers" who do NOT deserve tips!
> &#128526;


Not selling anything.
How about the drivers, who deserve tips, but not getting them, because they think, that they are included?
Personally, I do not expect tips from most rides, however, when I load 6 heavy suitcases in my SUV, or step on it, when they are running late, or give tourists advice and information, and they don't tip - they are Dicks.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Not selling anything.
> How about the drivers, who deserve tips, but not getting them, because they think, that they are included?
> Personally, I do not expect tips from most rides, however, when I load 6 heavy suitcases in my SUV, or step on it, when they are running late, or give tourists advice and information, and they don't tip - they are Dicks.


Doesn't bother me at all. We signed up for it.

Tips are included! 
&#128526;


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't care. It is not fact. Up to the customer.
> 
> Guessing you don't receive much in tips?


Don't care. Is fact & most people here know it, see?.

"Up to the customers" & "included" aren't like the same, you know?

& like in a dazzling display of colossal ignorance, you like guess wrong. No surprise, sEe, cause like you're always getting proven wrong on UPNET.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> We signed up for it.


Nope.
We signed up for driving people from point A to point B.
Anything above and beyond needs to be appreciated with $$$. That's how service industry works.
Or they can load their suitcases themselves, under my close supervision, of course.

PS.
People, who want shit done, tip generously. Often upfront.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> People, who want shit done, tip generously. Often upfront.


This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is America: In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash (or American Express, where accepted).


Yep. Grease that wheel, or it ain't rolling.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Nope.
> We signed up for driving people from point A to point B.
> Anything above and beyond needs to be appreciated with $$$. That's how service industry works.
> Or they can load their suitcases themselves, under my close supervision, of course.
> ...


Nope. Wrong again. Tips included.

My two cents.
&#128526;



Zebonkey said:


> Nope.
> We signed up for driving people from point A to point B.
> Anything above and beyond needs to be appreciated with $$$. That's how service industry works.
> Or they can load their suitcases themselves, under my close supervision, of course.
> ...


Tips included.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


-------------------
Since no one will call you back -- I would recommend that you go to an Uber Greenlight center and talk to a manager. 
They have a record of your trip - you might try one of the locate my phone apps and take a male friend with you and retrieve it yourself.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> you might try one of the locate my phone apps and take a male friend with you and  retrieve it yourself.


If they show up at my home and I do not k now them, I do not answer the door. If a passenger I carried a day or two past shows up, that is creepy and I am not answering. If they do not go away and keep pounding on my door, I call the police. If they mess with the car, they are on video and I press charges.


----------



## producemanjames (Jun 20, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> -------------------
> Since no one will call you back -- I would recommend that you go to an Uber Greenlight center and talk to a manager.
> They have a record of your trip - you might try one of the locate my phone apps and take a male friend with you and retrieve it yourself.


that's how people end up shot


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> So if you find a phone, shut app off for a couple minutes, inform uber and the pax through the app if you know who it is. either stick around and wait 15 minutes so you dont trek back, then you can start driving, just make sure you answer the phone even if you have a pax in the car answer.....its our duty.


After every ride, I didn't get out of my car to inspect the backseat for lost items. I'd glance in the back to make sure they didn't leave anything. One time I saw the last pax phone right after she got out, so I was able to give her the phone.

It's very likely, the phone could've been taken by the next rider, not he driver. That's if this OP didn't drop it without realizing. If you answer your phone with a pax in the car while driving, that is a great way to get reported by the pax.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Illini said:


> It's only January 20, but I vote this as the funniest post of 2020.


It made me laugh, this person lives in their own world with their own made up rules.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> you are obligated if someone leaves their phone in your car to shut the app off and try and contact the rider ASAP, or bare minimum answer the phone....


Haaaaaa! Obligated? Wow! I am obligated to pay my bills, and that's it.

How about we drivers take a cue from Lyft: "I can only return your phone after you provide me with a receipt showing how much it cost you."


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


I saw the thread title and it looked like chum in the water for these sharks. Checked how many posts: 158. Yup. I'm sure this has been a blood bath. I won't even bother reading the messages.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

That is so Hot


WNYuber said:


> In her drunken state she probably still hasn't checked her ass....
> View attachment 403878


If theres a God I'll get that ping
and it will be from walmart!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OP has not replied since original comment.

That said, if OP is still reading here, Call Driver and leave a voice mail saying you will pay him $100 to get your phone back to you. If he still has it, that should work wonders. Good Luck


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Police &#128660; will have a very different opinion.


I brought a cell to the police and I left with it. They firmly stated they are not a lost and found


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

UberLaLa said:


> OP has not replied since original comment.
> 
> That said, if OP is still reading here, Call Driver and leave a voice mail saying you will pay him $100 to get your phone back to you. If he still has it, that should work wonders. Good Luck


The OP hasn't been online here since Sunday afternoon.
Since we didn't help her to her satisfaction, I'm sure she's permanently gone.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's a story that gives you an idea of what happens when we as drivers try to be the nice guy.

A couple leaves their phone in the car, and of course wants it returned immediately. They report it missing to Lyft (I think...it's back when I was driving for Lyft). We make arrangements later that evening for me to return it. It's a a good 30 min. drive. When I get there, it takes them 5 min. to come out to my car, and of course no tip. Almost immediately after I return the phone, I get a notification from Lyft that the person found the phone in their purse - and "no need to return it". SCAM. I called Lyft right away and explained what happened and at least they believed me and credited my account. 

Anyway - returning items is a crap shoot, and after you've been burned, you are more reluctant to rinse and repeat.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> It's the American way.


The " UBER WAY" !

LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !



Illini said:


> The OP hasn't been online here since Sunday afternoon.
> Since we didn't help her to her satisfaction, I'm sure she's permanently gone.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> I brought a cell to the police and I left with it. They firmly stated they are not a lost and found


Some will, some won't. Everyone may do as they please. I'm going to cover myself and get it to a GLH, at a minimum. In fact, if I'm not in contact, with the rider, within 30 minutes, it's going to the Hub.

When I said police may have a different version, was very serious. Have seen a criminal charge, against a driver, arise out of an unreturned cell.

I'll go with CYA.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

We are thinking of starting a go fund me over on the Philly board to get Lauren a new phone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Do you guys know what a bailment is?
The specific definition is state specific, but in Cali ... a bailment is created when the property of one person is entrusted to the care of another person. By accepting the object, the person in possession also accepts responsibility for it.
So, you leave a phone in my car and then you call me and say "Hey I left my phone in your car." and I say "Yea, here it is. We'll work out a way to get it back to you ..." I just accepted responsibility for that object. When you get it back you _could_ say, "Hey, it's broken. You broke it. You gotta fix it now." and he'd be right. A small claims judge would uphold that. I pay.
But, lets do it a different way. "Hey I left my phone in your car." and I say, "Nope. Only one phone here. Mine. Don't see another one. Good luck buddy." There has been no bailment created as I never had possession, or accepted possession or responsibility. Now, if he wants to get a cop, and a search warrant, he can have my car searched ... but, please pay no attention to that mail box over there ringing away ....

Oh, and ... when you get done doing your legal thing ... it will be my turn.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

After a lot of reading on here for almost a year, one of the first things I got was a faraday bag. Thorough search of the van after last trip before heading home and if I find one, into the bag it goes so I don't get the dreaded banging of the door after I'm in bed.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

I will never understand how people think that THEIR irresponsibility is somehow MY bloody problem. 
I take Ubers. Mostly when drunk. I carry nothing extra and my phone stays in my back pocket. I've never lost so much as a dollar (besides what I take out in advance to give as a cash tip, which goes directly into the driver's hand before the ride even starts). 
You lose your phone in Ubers because you NEED, apparently, to have it in your hands 24/7. You NEED those 50 'Ubering to the bar OMG!!!' selfies. 
Well, no, you really don't. You're a brat. You act like a brat. And now you pay the consequences for your entitlement. That phone, like your ability to call a door-to-door ride, is not an entitlement. It is a luxury. Treating it like something owed to you and with total disregard cost you $1,000. Congrats. Maybe you'll grow up a bit now that it hit you where it hurts.

As for me. Anything I find in my car goes one of two different types of places. 

Necessities (keys, wallets, id cards, etc): Goes to GLH, or to Police Station in whatever town I happen to find it in. Your crap, your responsibility to get it back. 
Luxury Items (vapes, lighters, weapons, phones, etc): Straight into a trash can, mailbox, or nearest body of water. Again, in whatever town I find it in. 

Don't lecture me in legalities either. I dgaf. I'm jaded and tired of people's crap. Show some damn responsibility for your actions and MAYBE I'll start to feel something again. Though, with the way things are looking, I don't give much hope for humanity ever regaining its previous levels of intelligence or self-awareness. Therefore I also have no hope for my own faith in humanity ever returning.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Do you guys know what a bailment is?
> The specific definition is state specific, but in Cali ... a bailment is created when the property of one person is entrusted to the care of another person. By accepting the object, the person in possession also accepts responsibility for it.
> So, you leave a phone in my car and then you call me and say "Hey I left my phone in your car." and I say "Yea, here it is. We'll work out a way to get it back to you ..." I just accepted responsibility for that object. When you get it back you _could_ say, "Hey, it's broken. You broke it. You gotta fix it now." and he'd be right. A small claims judge would uphold that. I pay.
> But, lets do it a different way. "Hey I left my phone in your car." and I say, "Nope. Only one phone here. Mine. Don't see another one. Good luck buddy." There has been no bailment created as I never had possession, or accepted possession or responsibility. Now, if he wants to get a cop, and a search warrant, he can have my car searched ... but, please pay no attention to that mail box over there ringing away ....
> ...


Have done this a few times, and returned the phone or wallet each time. And you know what? Feel great about it. Will gladly take my chance with the bailment thing.

What you're suggesting is lying. And way beneath my class. I say deactivate, and criminally charge, any driver who does this.



merryon2nd said:


> I will never understand how people think that THEIR irresponsibility is somehow MY bloody problem.
> I take Ubers. Mostly when drunk. I carry nothing extra and my phone stays in my back pocket. I've never lost so much as a dollar (besides what I take out in advance to give as a cash tip, which goes directly into the driver's hand before the ride even starts).
> You lose your phone in Ubers because you NEED, apparently, to have it in your hands 24/7. You NEED those 50 'Ubering to the bar OMG!!!' selfies.
> Well, no, you really don't. You're a brat. You act like a brat. And now you pay the consequences for your entitlement. That phone, like your ability to call a door-to-door ride, is not an entitlement. It is a luxury. Treating it like something owed to you and with total disregard cost you $1,000. Congrats. Maybe you'll grow up a bit now that it hit you where it hurts.
> ...


You're blatantly against policy here and lower, criminal class.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Have done this a few times, and returned the phone or wallet each time. And you know what? Feel great about it. Will gladly take my chance with the bailment thing.
> 
> What you're suggesting is lying. And way beneath my class. I say deactivate, and criminally charge, any driver who does this.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna donate to the go fund me so she can get a new phone?


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> OP has not replied since original comment.
> 
> That said, if OP is still reading here, Call Driver and leave a voice mail saying you will pay him $100 to get your phone back to you. If he still has it, that should work wonders. Good Luck


If she could call her driver Mohammed and leave him a voicemail, that would be some Kevin Mitnick level hacking.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> You're blatantly against policy here and lower, criminal class.


Last time I didn't check that night, and someone left a phone in my car, I got them arrested for trespassing on my private and posted property, pressed charges on them for damaging the car, found the phone, and added insult to injury by passing the phone directly to the officer doing the arrest. And still filed for the return fee, which I got. Police department got a laugh out of the whole ordeal, and I got a nice check for the damages and the trespass. 
Not the first time that happened either. Probably won't be the last. Drunk people like to kick things under the seat behind the adjustable tracks where I can't see them. Maybe drunk people shouldn't get so drunk and stupid. Then they wouldn't have problems like this to begin with.
Uncouth, sure. But I definitely get my kicks out of these stupid people who think my car is a dumping ground and that drivers should be at their feet.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


It was Friday night which is a more profitable night for Uber drivers. The driver is under no obligation to stop making money while rates are good to comply with your demands. If they take the phone back to you personally, you are lucky. They are only obligated to drop the phone off at the nearest Uber hub or police station, where they live, which could be 50 or more miles from you.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> It was Friday night which is a more profitable night for Uber drivers. The driver is under no obligation to stop making money while rates are good to comply with your demands. If they take the phone back to you personally, you are lucky. They are only obligated to drop the phone off at the nearest Uber hub or police station, where they live, which could be 50 or more miles from you.


Case in point. I once kicked out a group of punks causing trouble between Wildwood and Staten Island (Got as far as the rest station by Ocean City). Trouble started about 3 miles from the Rest Stop while on the parkway. They left their phone. Didn't notice it till the next day. I got the call from them through the Uber line, and laughed, because I had already dropped the phone at the GLH in Philly where I was visiting family, because it was only a 10 minute drive, and I was in a good mood. They threatened me with everything they could think of. Never did find out if they stopping being lazy, took some accountability for their stupid and went to get it. But I find it a small comfort to have caused them that much trouble after they decided that: 
- It would be prudent to light a joint in my car.
- That they would try to take over the AUX in MY phone while travelling and using navigation.
- Opening up drinks after I explicitly said no.
- Banged on the back of my chair while I was focusing on driving.

They said they would report me for theft. And griped on THAT till I showed them the receipt that I demanded at the Hub. Then they realized they had nothing on me and disappeared from my life. lmao


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Omega 3 said:


> which could be 50 or more miles from you.


or 3000 miles as one driver flew across country and turned in a phone while on vacation.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Kgauthier said:


> Almost immediately after I return the phone, I get a notification from Lyft that the person found the phone in their purse - and "no need to return it".


If you plan on returning a phone there are 2 steps you always take, BEFORE talking with the pax:
1. Take a picture of the phone to prove you had it
2. File a Lost Item Found with U/L, even if the pax already filed one.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BillC said:


> If she could call her driver Mohammed and leave him a voicemail, that would be some Kevin Mitnick level hacking.


Uber provides a 'go between' number that passenger can call driver, if driver does not pickup call, it goes to their voice mail. I've had that happen more than once.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

File a Police report. You should have a phone tracker on a $1,000 phone.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber provides a 'go between' number that passenger can call driver, if driver does not pickup call, it goes to their voice mail. I've had that happen more than once.


Is that possible after the ride is over?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Is that possible after the ride is over?


If passenger calls Uber and says they left phone in car, yes. That is what OP means by: _I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone._


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Don't worry everyone. I just got word that the coast guard has been deployed to dredge the Delaware river in hopes that Lauren's phone is found. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

mch said:


> Don't worry everyone. I just got word that the coast guard has been deployed to dredge the Delaware river in hopes that Lauren's phone is found.
> 
> Fingers crossed!


I hope the OP has read through this thread, and realized that the 'world' doesn't operate in her entitled, insta-bubble. And that she will learn something from the whole experience. Life isn't fair, but if you tip your service people, you might not have to buy another $1000+ phone.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


I lost my pride in an Uber when I started driving. That one ups a stupid phone

Lauren never came back.....she dropped a bomb and left


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> I lost my pride in an Uber when I started driving. That one ups a stupid phone
> 
> Lauren never came back.....she dropped a bomb and left
> View attachment 404799


She came, saw she wasn't going to get loads of pathetic sympathy for being drunk and stupid, and left pouting and whining about how 'mean everyone is!'. lmao


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

merryon2nd said:


> She came, saw she wasn't going to get loads of pathetic sympathy for being drunk and stupid, and left pouting and whining about how 'mean everyone is!'. lmao


The original thread was UP gold though.&#128514;


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

mch said:


> The original thread was UP gold though.&#128514;


Totally was. Got my daily quota of laughs! &#128514;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> Case in point. I once kicked out a group of punks causing trouble between Wildwood and Staten Island (Got as far as the rest station by Ocean City). Trouble started about 3 miles from the Rest Stop while on the parkway. They left their phone. Didn't notice it till the next day. I got the call from them through the Uber line, and laughed, because I had already dropped the phone at the GLH in Philly where I was visiting family, because it was only a 10 minute drive, and I was in a good mood. They threatened me with everything they could think of. Never did find out if they stopping being lazy, took some accountability for their stupid and went to get it. But I find it a small comfort to have caused them that much trouble after they decided that:
> - It would be prudent to light a joint in my car.
> - That they would try to take over the AUX in MY phone while travelling and using navigation.
> - Opening up drinks after I explicitly said no.
> ...


Exactly the way I'd handle it. If the Hub's convenient, and more than 30 minutes has passed, it's drop at the H


Kurt Halfyard said:


> I hope the OP has read through this thread, and realized that the 'world' doesn't operate in her entitled, insta-bubble. And that she will learn something from the whole experience. Life isn't fair, but if you tip your service people, you might not have to buy another $1000+ phone.


Totally disagree. Would like to see drivers step it up a notch and provide a little, old fashioned, customer service.

Not talking about the abusive pax's who abuse us. The OP, in this case, seemed very reasonable and just wants her DAMN phone back.

Most businesses are cool with this and try to accommodate their customer. Taking the rider's side 100%.

My two cents
&#128526;


----------



## PoorAssUberDriver (Jan 12, 2020)

Wait! I know a Muhammad uber driver that found a phone! Was he about 5’6”, brown eyes and black hair??? Super friendly guy that refers to everyone as “my friend”? He’s in San Diego now, having been transferred by “corporate”


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I hope the OP has read through this thread, and realized that the 'world' doesn't operate in her entitled, insta-bubble. And that she will learn something from the whole experience. Life isn't fair, but if you tip your service people, you might not have to buy another $1000+ phone.


BTW: Tips are included.
&#128526;


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Lauren never came back.....she dropped a bomb and left..












MiamiKid said:


> Exactly the way I'd handle it. If the Hub's convenient, and more than 30 minutes has passed, it's drop at the H
> 
> Totally disagree. Would like to see drivers step it up a notch and provide a little, old fashioned, customer service.
> 
> ...


Based on the way the OP presented the issue, you would be lucky to get two cents as a thank you


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Lauren never came back.....she dropped a bomb and left..
> 
> View attachment 404810


Sounds like she just wants her phone. Very disappointed in most of the drivers attitudes here.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like she just wants her phone. Very disappointed in most of the drivers attitudes here.


Customer service is important, yes. Should she pay something for driver's troubles getting it back to her?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Exactly the way I'd handle it. If the Hub's convenient, and more than 30 minutes has passed, it's drop at the H
> 
> Totally disagree. Would like to see drivers step it up a notch and provide a little, old fashioned, customer service.
> 
> ...


Hey shithead. Instead of posting the same thing over and over. Why don't you reach out to the OP and help her find her phone.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Lauren never came back.....she dropped a bomb and left..
> 
> View attachment 404810
> 
> ...


Don't think so. If I was her driver, would have either returned the phone directly or dropped at the Hub.

And because tips are included, do not expect any gratuity past the generous $15.00 return fee.

My two cents.
&#128526;



UberLaLa said:


> Customer service is important, yes. Should she pay something for driver's troubles getting it back to her?


It is certainly not expected nor required. If it was me? Yes.

But, tips are included and not expected.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like she just wants her phone. Very disappointed in most of the drivers attitudes here.


Most drivers started off doing the right thing and continously got burned.

Let me tell you about the time a pax called me 2 hours after leaving a phone in my car. Left a voicemail implying he was going to F me up I didn't bring the phone back asap.

I stopped at a local police station and played the message to the officer on duty. Then I handed her found phone just as the passenger happened to call my phone again.

Although listening to the conversation between the pax and officer was humorous, it still took an hour out of my night.

Since then I have passed on all found items to the first homeless person I run into. No fuss, no muss


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I always tell my pax” don’t forget your stuff”. 
One time I returned a phone to this British guy and he gave me 50$. I was so happy. Took my son to a cheap dinner at chipotle. He love that crap.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mista T said:


> 1. Take a picture of the phone to prove you had it


The guys down at the courthouse call that "Exhibit 1".
The pax will thank you, and tip in the ap.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Don't think so. If I was her driver, would have either returned the phone directly or dropped at the Hub.
> 
> And because tips are included, do not expect any gratuity past the generous $15.00 return fee.
> 
> ...


You know fully well Tips are not included. She left it in the car, she needs to negotiate it's return. Either pay for an Uber she requests to bring it to her, or pay driver to make the trek.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Most drivers started off doing the right thing and continously got burned.
> 
> Let me tell you about the time a pax called me 2 hours after leaving a phone in my car. Left a voicemail implying he was going to F me up I didn't bring the phone back asap.
> 
> ...


That first pax should be charged with assault and deactivated. Period.

However, it doesn't justify taking that out on innocent people leaving things behind. This has always happened, in every industry, and all customer service oriented businesses attempt to accommodate their customer.

It's always been that way. Up your game drivers. It pays, believe me. &#128077;


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


I am appalled by the shit that gets in the back of my car. You're stupid if you think a driver who doesn't make shit, rarely gets a tip and has to listen to idiots like you all the time is going to give a damn about your precious phone. Just being realistic.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> You know fully well Tips are not included. She left it in the car, she needs to negotiate it's return. Either pay for an Uber she requests to bring it to her, or pay driver to make the trek.


WRONG!!!! It's the drivers job to do the right thing.

And tips are INCLUDED. You should know that.

My two cents 
&#128526;



Hopindrew said:


> I am appalled by the shit that gets in the back of my car. You're stupid if you think a driver who doesn't make shit, rarely gets a tip and has to listen to idiots like you all the time is going to give a damn about your precious phone. Just being realistic.


Wow! We're talking about a customer here. The drivers spewing out this very uneducated, lower classed attitude is embarrassing.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> WRONG!!!! It's the drivers job to do the right thing.
> 
> And tips are INCLUDED. You should know that.
> 
> ...


We're talking about a paxhole. And that's about what you're making 2 cents

She's too irresponsible to hold on to her cell phone that's her problem. Maybe she should control how much she drinks. Sounds like a loser.

I don't care even a tiny bit. She's obviously a loser


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> We're talking about a paxhole. And that's about what you're making 2 cents
> 
> She's too irresponsible to hold on to her cell phone that's her problem. Maybe she should control how much she drinks. Sounds like a loser.
> 
> I don't care even a tiny bit. She's obviously a loser


She's a very valuable customer. And sounds reasonable and believable.

This thread validates that most Uber drivers do not deserve tips. They're worth what the free market pays them.

End of conversation.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> She's a very valuable customer. And sounds reasonable and believable.
> 
> This thread validates that most Uber drivers do not deserve tips. They're worth what the free market pays them.
> 
> End of conversation.


She sounds like a worthless customer to me probably even a worthless person in general. End of conversation 
P.S. I love getting miamikid all wound up LMAO


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> WRONG!!!! It's the drivers job to do the right thing.
> 
> And tips are INCLUDED. You should know that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> That first pax should be charged with assault and deactivated. Period.
> 
> However, it doesn't justify taking that out on innocent people leaving things behind. This has always happened, in every industry, and all customer service oriented businesses attempt to accommodate their customer.
> 
> It's always been that way. Up your game drivers. It pays, believe me. &#128077;


Thats just one example. I have about 20 negative and one or two positive ones. This is a business to me. Returning lost items to unappreciative pax is not good business sense. The homeless guy I handed an iPhone 11 pro to last week was super appreciative. Im sure the $300 he can get for it will help him out a lot more than it would help me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> View attachment 404845
> View attachment 404845
> View attachment 404845
> View attachment 404845


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;



Hopindrew said:


> We're talking about a paxhole. And that's about what you're making 2 cents
> 
> She's too irresponsible to hold on to her cell phone that's her problem. Maybe she should control how much she drinks. Sounds like a loser.
> 
> I don't care even a tiny bit. She's obviously a loser


Hope you're not supporting AB5? If so? Good bye!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> You know fully well Tips are not included. She left it in the car, she needs to negotiate it's return. Either pay for an Uber she requests to bring it to her, or pay driver to make the trek.


Heres the thing....negotiations over the $15 offered by Lyft are grounds for deactivation. There are plenty of posts on UP from drivers deactivated because the base $15 wouldn't even cover their expense to return the item.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Thats just one example. I have about 20 negative and one or two positive ones. This is a business to me. Returning lost items to unappreciative pax is not good business sense. The homeless guy I handed an iPhone 11 pro to last week was super appreciative. Im sure the $300 he can get for it will help him out a lot more than it would help me.


Should have been returned to the owner. Period!

Nope, you guys certainly do NOT deserve tips.

That's okay, you're saving me money. &#128513;


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> She's a very valuable customer. And sounds reasonable and believable.
> 
> This thread validates that most Uber drivers do not deserve tips. They're worth what the free market pays them.
> 
> End of conversation.


I'll just leave this here...










And a 4.97


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> 
> 
> Hope you're not supporting AB5? If so? Good bye!


Miamikid what are you doing here, I thought you decreed end of conversation? I am supporting ab5 so people like you happy making nothing because you're collecting a government check can't hurt people who have to work for a living.



MiamiKid said:


> Should have been returned to the owner. Period!
> 
> Nope, you guys certainly do NOT deserve tips.
> 
> That's okay, you're saving me money. &#128513;


No it shouldn't have been returned. Too bad if you don't like it. Nobody cares about your phone


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Miamikid what are you doing here, I thought you decreed end of conversation? I am supporting ab5 so people like you happy making nothing because you're collecting a government check can't hurt people who have to work for a living.
> 
> 
> No it shouldn't have been returned. Too bad if you don't like it. Nobody cares about your phone


Sound like a bunch of Socialists.

MAGA 2020
ALL THE WAY!


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> Miamikid what are you doing here, I thought you decreed end of conversation? I am supporting ab5 so people like you happy making nothing because you're collecting a government check can't hurt people who have to work for a living.
> 
> 
> No it shouldn't have been returned. Too bad if you don't like it. Nobody cares about your phone


Why can't you returns a lost item if Uber pays for it? Serious question


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why can't you returns a lost item if Uber pays for it? Serious question


Actually you're wrong Uber charges the paxhole and the driver gets the money but if the paxhole disputes the card transaction or tells Uber the item was not returned to them Uber will not pay the return item fee to the driver therefore slob paxholes aren't worth going out of your way for.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> Actually you're wrong Uber charges the paxhole and the driver gets the money but if the paxhole disputes the card transaction or tells Uber the item was not returned to them Uber will not pay the return item fee to the driver therefore slob paxholes aren't worth going out of your way for.


Never happened to me .


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Never happened to me .


Well that's what's important to you isn't it?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> Well that's what's important to you isn't it?


Yes. I always got my money and pax was always grateful. Plus I got some tips for doing so. I don't understand why some drivers would not return a lost item in their car.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes. I always got my money and pax was always grateful. Plus I got some tips for doing so. I don't understand why some drivers would not return a lost item in their car.


Great attitude!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes. I always got my money and pax was always grateful. Plus I got some tips for doing so. I don't understand why some drivers would not return a lost item in their car.


You are one lucky dude.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> You are one lucky dude.


I guess I am a lucky woman.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes. I always got my money and pax was always grateful. Plus I got some tips for doing so. I don't understand why some drivers would not return a lost item in their car.


Well since you're obviously 1 stupid or 2 have a reading comprehension issue some pax will say item wasn't returned to save the returned item fee or dispute the charge with the bank. That's pretty damn twisted and certainly not respectful so I don't have the time for returning paxholes items. I don't care. Too bad.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I guess I am a lucky woman.


Sure


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> Well since you're obviously 1 stupid or 2 have a reading comprehension issue some pax will say item wasn't returned to save the returned item fee or dispute the charge with the bank. That's pretty damn twisted and certainly not respectful so I don't have the time for returning paxholes items. I don't care. Too bad.


Ok, calm down mate. I think you are full of sh11t. You make no sense.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> And tips are INCLUDED. You should know that.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok, calm down mate. I think you are full of sh11t. You make no sense.


First of all I'm not your mate. If you have a problem with American English don't waste my or your time chatting with me. Maybe that's why you don't understand.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Very disappointed in most of the drivers attitudes here.


Like, don't care, you know?



MiamiKid said:


> It pays, believe me.


Like nobody believes you, see?

[


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> View attachment 404874


Validation!

Tips are included!

YES! &#128077;

Thank you 
&#128526;


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Hope you're not supporting AB5?


Like taking AB-5's side, 100%, you know?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Reading this thread makes me feel like Im smoking crack.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Validation!Tips are included!


Like the only thing validated is you need to go back to 1st grade & learn to read, you know?


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Well since you're obviously 1 stupid or 2 have a reading comprehension issue some pax will say item wasn't returned to save the returned item fee or dispute the charge with the bank. That's pretty damn twisted and certainly not respectful so I don't have the time for returning paxholes items. I don't care. Too bad.





The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok, calm down mate. I think you are full of sh11t. You make no sense.


Honestly, there's more scams against drivers than most people believe.
I've been hit personally by the following:
1. Never picked up (claims to never have gotten the ride).
2. I didn't leave a mess (demanded money back for clean up fee after trashing my car). 
3. Kept driving after drop off (had to drop off second person, but they claimed that despite changing destination that no one ever got that far).

Pax can be scum. And its why most of us, after so many years (was a 20% myself), are disgruntled and distrustful of people.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

merryon2nd said:


> Honestly, there's more scams against drivers than most people believe.
> I've been hit personally by the following:
> 1. Never picked up (claims to never have gotten the ride).
> 2. I didn't leave a mess (demanded money back for clean up fee after trashing my car).
> ...


Absolutely right. The bullshit piles up. Paxholes are scum.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Unfortunately OP is not hot or she would have her phone by now.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

OP isn’t even a real OP; just a troll who’s fishing. I’m starting to think these trolls are actually uber execs collecting data on drivers, seems easy enough. I wonder how Uber is going to change this policy moving forward 👍


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why can't you returns a lost item if Uber pays for it? Serious question


You live in Bethesda right? Somewhere in Montgomery County.

Say someone leaves a phone in your car. They live in Woodbridge. With ZERO traffic that's an hour each way.

You're going to drive to Woodbridge* and back for $15? And not be pissed?

*Don't play the "I would use DF and try to get trips to/from Woodbridge. That doesn't count.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Most drivers started off doing the right thing and continously got burned.


Bingo



UberBastid said:


> The guys down at the courthouse call that "Exhibit 1".
> The pax will thank you, and tip in the ap.


Yup. And that's why I prefaced it with "if you plan on returning it". Otherwuse make sure there is no evidence.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

One of the drawbacks of chucking it is that these things have a GPS in them. As a result, some one can find out where it got chucked. What you do is when you discharge your next passenger, open your door and flick it under the car to the kerb, or, just get out, open your trunk and discreetly drop it in the gutter at the kerb. Uber's GPS knows where you discharged the passengers.

When the Po-Po come to interview you, you just shrug your shoulders and say "I never saw it. The passenger that got out there must have kicked it out of the car and into the gutter. _Uh doan know_"


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Absolutely right. The bullshit piles up. Paxholes are scum.


They're customers. And far, far above most ghetto Uber drivers.

Little class warfare here. Guess which side I'm on? Not yours!

My two cents 
&#128526;



Mtbsrfun said:


> OP isn't even a real OP; just a troll who's fishing. I'm starting to think these trolls are actually uber execs collecting data on drivers, seems easy enough. I wonder how Uber is going to change this policy moving forward &#128077;


UBER ROCKS!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> Have done this a few times, and returned the phone or wallet each time. And you know what? Feel great about it.


Goody for you that "feeling great" pays your bills. Too bad for the rest of us that it does not pay ours.



MiamiKid said:


> I say deactivate, and criminally charge, any driver who does this.


.......don't care what you say. The driver who does this deserves the applause of his fellow drivers and should be held up as an example of *WHAT TO DO*.



MiamiKid said:


> You're blatantly against policy here and lower, criminal class.


You be an Uber Boy Scout on your time. We will not let anything inconvenience us.



MiamiKid said:


> Would like to see drivers step it up a notch and provide a little, old fashioned, customer service.


Totally disagree..................would like to see the TNCs step it up a notch and provide proper compensation to the drivers.



MiamiKid said:


> Most businesses are cool with this and try to accommodate their customer


Uber and Lyft _ain't_ "most businesses".



MiamiKid said:


> . Taking the rider's side 100%.


............taking the drivers' side one hundred per-cent.............................



MiamiKid said:


> Tips are *not* included.


FIFY



MiamiKid said:


> Very disappointed in most of the drivers attitudes here.


...............do not care what you think. I am very proud of the attitudes of most of the drivers here....................



MiamiKid said:


> And because tips are included, do not expect any gratuity past the generous $15.00 return fee.


Tips are not included and that fifteen dollars is "generous" only if I am less than five minutes from the customer; otherwise, it does not compensate.



MiamiKid said:


> It's the drivers job to do the right thing.


INCORRECT! It is the driver's job to do what benefits him, first.



MiamiKid said:


> Nope, you guys certainly do NOT deserve tips.


We deserve more than tips. We deserve a proper payment for our work; something that neither Uber nor Lyft renders unto us. We will get it any way that we can......................taking the drivers' side one-hundred per-cent.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

MiamiKid said:


> Totally disagree. Would like to see drivers step it up a notch and provide a little, old fashioned, customer service.
> Not talking about the abusive pax's who abuse us. The OP, in this case, seemed very reasonable and just wants her DAMN phone back.
> Most businesses are cool with this and try to accommodate their customer. Taking the rider's side 100%.
> My two cents


You can go ahead keep your pennies of wisdom. I am familiar with your particular leanings and such. From the three posts this person (OP) left on this site, I wouldn't say she "seemed very reasonable". But, have a nice day.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Y


Kurt Halfyard said:


> You can go ahead keep your pennies of wisdom. I am familiar with your particular leanings and such. From the three posts this person (OP) left on this sit, I wouldn't say she "seemed very reasonable". But, have a nice day.


Yes, have a nice day Mr Moderator! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

NOT!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Goody for you that "feeling great" pays your bills. Too bad for the rest of us that it does not pay ours.
> 
> .......don't care what you say. The driver who does this deserves the applause of his fellow drivers and should be held up as an example of *WHAT TO DO*.
> 
> ...


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

*sigh* *shakes head* Some people will just never understand how cut-throat it is between uber drivers, and uber drivers and pax. Its almost like they live in this foggy haze that makes them believe that people are inherently good, and can do no wrong. 
It's like these type of people... thrive on being screwed. That pax screwing them over makes them all happy and warm and fuzzy inside. 
I... I just don't get it man!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

merryon2nd said:


> *sigh* *shakes head* Some people will just never understand how cut-throat it is between uber drivers, and uber drivers and pax. Its almost like they live in this foggy haze that makes them believe that people are inherently good, and can do no wrong.
> It's like these type of people... thrive on being screwed. That pax screwing them over makes them all happy and warm and fuzzy inside.
> I... I just don't get it man!


It's called class and business sense. Just because you're being screwed over, which you may DESERVE, doesn't mean I am.

But LOVE watching the grunt drivers squirm. &#129315;


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Who's squirming? I own my space and my actions. And I'm steadily and forever in a 4.9something range with ratings. And I'm tipped over about 70% of my rides, mostly in cash. 
I'm bloody gold bro. 
Its people like you who think that giving people everything they want is being classy and business-like that are the problem for the rest of us. 

When I was managing automotive speed shops, I'd have made us bloody bankrupt in the first year if I ran business like you would. lmao


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> First of all I'm not your mate. If you have a problem with American English don't waste my or your time chatting with me. Maybe that's why you don't understand.


I understand more than you think mate. Don't underestimate me. You need to chill .



New2This said:


> You live in Bethesda right? Somewhere in Montgomery County.
> 
> Say someone leaves a phone in your car. They live in Woodbridge. With ZERO traffic that's an hour each way.
> 
> ...


No I would not but I would try to get or send the phone back to the pax. Most times pax call their own phone. You can negotiate . If they don't want to pay you ask them where you can send it. That is all


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

mch said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel like Im smoking crack.





MiamiKid said:


> Am
> 
> Am at a higher level than they are.


Or like I'm taking an acid trip and am now in a weird alternate reality.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Case in point. I once kicked out a group of punks causing trouble between Wildwood and Staten Island (Got as far as the rest station by Ocean City). Trouble started about 3 miles from the Rest Stop while on the parkway. They left their phone. Didn't notice it till the next day. I got the call from them through the Uber line, and laughed, because I had already dropped the phone at the GLH in Philly where I was visiting family, because it was only a 10 minute drive, and I was in a good mood. They threatened me with everything they could think of. Never did find out if they stopping being lazy, took some accountability for their stupid and went to get it. But I find it a small comfort to have caused them that much trouble after they decided that:
> - It would be prudent to light a joint in my car.
> - That they would try to take over the AUX in MY phone while travelling and using navigation.
> - Opening up drinks after I explicitly said no.
> ...


They didn't deserve their phone back. As soon as you left the rest stop near Ocean City there's a bridge on the Parkway over a river. That's where you should have thrown the phone out the window. 
And when they call, "I didn't see a phone"


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They didn't deserve their phone back. As soon as you left the rest stop near Ocean City there's a bridge on the Parkway over a river. That's where you should have thrown the phone out the window.
> And when they call, "I didn't see a phone"


Believe me, if I had known the phone was in there, that would have been my Go-To. But I didn't even realize it till I was already in Philly hours later. It had ended up between my seat and the center console... somehow (seriously, htf does that even happen). And I only noticed it when it started beeping at me that it was going dead. lmao


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I understand more than you think mate. Don't underestimate me. You need to chill .
> 
> 
> No I would not but I would try to get or send the phone back to the pax. Most times pax call their own phone. You can negotiate . If they don't want to pay you ask them where you can send it. That is all


You need to F off.


----------



## JG10 (Dec 4, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


That's a shame


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Hopindrew said:


> You need to F off.


And you need to be more respectful. Being this angry is not good . Take some time off to reevaluate yourself if you can't handle other people opinions. Have a nice day .


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> They didn't deserve their phone back. As soon as you left the rest stop near Ocean City there's a bridge on the Parkway over a river. That's where you should have thrown the phone out the window.
> And when they call, "I didn't see a phone"


Don't deserve their phone back? Very, very wrong. That's crooked.

Just one more reason why many drivers do NOT deserve tips.

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

mch said:


> Reading this thread makes me feel like Im smoking crack.


Miamikid loves smoking crack



Mista T said:


> Bingo
> 
> Yup. And that's why I prefaced it with "if you plan on returning it". Otherwuse make sure there is no evidence.


That's right drivers getting burned. BINGO exactly


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Miamikid loves smoking crack


Nope, don't do drugs. Beneath my class.

Amazing "you people" think normal business etiquette equates to drug use. And is one more reason why you're so frustrated that Uber's all you can do.

And why you deserve ZERO tips.



Mista T said:


> Bingo
> 
> Yup. And that's why I prefaced it with "if you plan on returning it". Otherwuse make sure there is no evidence.


Very unethical behavior. Try telling prospective employers your tactics. LOVE to see that!

Truth is, drivers who have this unethical view, of normal business practice, cannot work anywhere. And one more reason people do not want to tip Uber drivers.

TIPS INCLUDED. &#128526;


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Nope, don't do drugs. Beneath my class.
> 
> Amazing "you people" think normal business etiquette equates to drug use. And is one more reason why you're so frustrated that Uber's all you can do.
> 
> ...


Come on miamikid we know and you know you're on crack.


----------



## clmre (Apr 17, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


hahahaha


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Hopindrew said:


> Come on miamikid we know and you know you're on crack.


That'd be you. Stop embarrassing yourself.

I utilize strong customer skills and ethics. Sounds like you're very insecure and jealous.

I look down on "ghetto" attitudes and culture.



Hopindrew said:


> Come on miamikid we know and you know you're on crack.


Nope, am focused on letting our customers know that certain "entitled" drivers, some


Hopindrew said:


> Come on miamikid we know and you know you're on crack.


Sending you to the "reject" stack. Try to be a better person.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> That'd be you. Stop embarrassing yourself.
> 
> I utilize strong customer skills and ethics. Sounds like you're very insecure and jealous.
> 
> ...


LMAO So easy to get you going. Remember the time you lost your crack pipe and going out of your mind. Who was it who helped you? It was right where I told you it would be right behind the couch cushions wedged just before falling down into the back of the couch. Imagine if your parents had found it in their couch. And now you treat me this way.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Hopindrew said:


> LMAO So easy to get you going. Remember the time you lost your crack pipe and going out of your mind. Who was it who helped you? It was right where I told you it would be right behind the couch cushions wedged just before falling down into the back of the couch. Imagine if your parents had found it in their couch. And now you treat me this way.


Dude is a coward. He's had me on ignore for a few months.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

merryon2nd said:


> Who's squirming?


The only posters "squirming" here are those who live under bridges and who virtually "talk" out of both sides of their virtual "mouth".



The queen &#128120; said:


> No I would not but I would try to get or send the phone back to the pax.


You have the time and luxury to go the the post office, stand on line, pay the postage. Not everyone who drives for Uber and Lyft has that advantage. Half of the Uber and Lyft drivers are sleeping in their cars in some markets.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

mch said:


> Dude is a coward. He's had me on ignore for a few months.


He's clearly a youngster living with his parents. I wish he put me on ignore.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I have a phone for sale if anyone is interested. It costs over $1000 new.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> I have a phone for sale if anyone is interested. It costs over $1000 new.


Come on, Mohammed! Didn't you just sell a phone last month?


----------



## LaurenF (Jan 18, 2020)

I went to the Uber office and nobody was helpful there either. I told them to call Mohammed and gave them his license number and they refused to do so. I know he has my phone.
Mohammed if you’re reading this you have till the end of the day to give me my phone back. I will be calling the cop if I do not hear from you today!!!


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@LaurenF Your driver isn't reading anything you are posting. Stop posting personal information on the forum. The police will not be able to help you either as neither Uber nor your driver are responsible for your phone.

The best way to solve this situation in the first place is to make an appropriate request through the Uber app via the account holder's app, and then to hope that the driver will be able to find your phone (which there is no guarantee of). Then the account holder pays a $15 return fee, as well as (hopefully) a cash payment for making the driver go out of their way to care for your personal property.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

In case anyone is interested. She's back

https://uberpeople.net/threads/help-i-left-my-phone-in-the-uber.373794/post-5787559


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

5☆OG said:


> you hit him for return fee even though he gave you a 20? thats cold man lol


The $15 is for returning it. Anything else is a tip for not dropping it out the window.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Now not only is Lauren missing her phone, she's missing her other UP post as well.

This plot is thickening.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This sums up why I love each and every one of you Deplorables and UPNet


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The $15 is for returning it. Anything else is a tip for not dropping it out the window.


Bad karma


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Uber provides a 'go between' number that passenger can call driver, if driver does not pickup call, it goes to their voice mail. I've had that happen more than once.


Right. ON HER PHONE. Which Mohammed has, or had.

Unknown: If she was able to get ahold of another phone, install Uber, log in as herself with her email address, would that preserve the go-between number? I don't know. I kinda doubt it.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

BillC said:


> Right. ON HER PHONE. Which Mohammed has, or had.
> 
> Unknown: If she was able to get ahold of another phone, install Uber, log in as herself with her email address, would that preserve the go-between number? I don't know. I kinda doubt it.


None of this applies. A friend ordered the ride on their Uber passenger app.

Just because she lost her phone doesn't mean her life is over. There are plenty of ways to resolve this problem. At this point the solution is probably getting a new phone.

There is no proof that the Uber driver ever had the phone. It could have been picked up by a passenger or simply never made it to the car in the first place.

This stuff happens all the time. Blaming the driver isn't even necessary. I have of course heard of drivers selling found phones on the black market, but that isn't even known in this case. Mohammad isn't necessarily a villain here, merely a scapegoat.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Biggest question: WTF happened to the human race that made losing a phone the end of the bloody world. 

It's almost as if people forget that there was a time BEFORE phones. And that there are things that make phones unnecessary. Like... Radios, and alarm clocks, and computers and stuff...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

A couple of years ago, I found a phone in a rental car, and assumed (correctly) that it belonged to the previous renter. Called up the 'home' number in the phone, and told them I'd found it. They thanked me, and agreed to send a prepaid envelope for me to return it in. Envelope arrived a week later, and I sent it back. IMO that's pretty much how the world *should *work when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I went to the Uber office and nobody was helpful there either. I told them to call Mohammed and gave them his license number and they refused to do so. I know he has my phone.
> Mohammed if you're reading this you have till the end of the day to give me my phone back. I will be calling the cop if I do not hear from you today!!!


Go ahead and call the police. They have bigger things to worry about than a phone that wasn't stolen by your admission. And no proof that he has your phone at all. This is Kill-a-delphia we're talking about, where there are lots of murders and real crime. 
I find it funny that you thought Uber would call the driver simply because you have a license plate number.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

BillC said:


> Right. ON HER PHONE. Which Mohammed has, or had.
> 
> Unknown: If she was able to get ahold of another phone, install Uber, log in as herself with her email address, would that preserve the go-between number? I don't know. I kinda doubt it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I went to the Uber office and nobody was helpful there either. I told them to call Mohammed and gave them his license number and they refused to do so. I know he has my phone.
> Mohammed if you're reading this you have till the end of the day to give me my phone back. I will be calling the cop if I do not hear from you today!!!


You can have your phone back if you give me....


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

So in this we have a passenger, @LaurenF , attempting to find find her $1000+ iPhone by searching for a driver named Mohammed instead of just following the steps outlined by Apple:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472
Then we have a counterculture poster @MiamiKid trolling about tips included just to get a rise out of other drivers.

And lastly we have this idiot, @VanGuy , who takes the cake by bragging about buying a faraday bag so people can't track their phones they lose when the fool could have simply repurposed an empty bag of chips. See: https://arstechnica.com/information...s-faraday-cage-to-block-tracking-by-employer/

Only on UP.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

FXService said:


> So in this we have a passenger, @LaurenF , attempting to find find her $1000+ iPhone by searching for a driver named Mohammed instead of just following the steps outlined by Apple:
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472
> Then we have a counterculture poster @MiamiKid trolling about tips included just to get a rise out of other drivers.
> ...


Never heard of that before. Googled. 1 bag of chips, no bueno. 2 bags of chips though does apparently work. Good to know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

FXService said:


> So in this we have a passenger, @LaurenF , attempting to find find her $1000+ iPhone by searching for a driver named Mohammed instead of just following the steps outlined by Apple:
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472
> Then we have a counterculture poster @MiamiKid trolling about tips included just to get a rise out of other drivers.
> ...


And you guys are still worried about something that has absolutely nothing to do with you. On top of that she's doing what's considered very normal in every single business on this planet:

SHE WOULD LIKE HER PHONE BACK.

Yes, very reasonable. And all the uneducated grunts whine about not receiving tips, they don't deserve, and how they hate customers and Uber.

Gimme a break. Get the f&%@ over it. And remember: TIPS INCLUDED! &#128526;


----------



## Jctbay (Dec 8, 2018)

theMezz said:


> maybe another passenger stole the phone.
> 
> I found an iPhone in my car one day - on the floor. Turns out it was there 24 hours before I got an email from Uber saying it was left in my car. I took an hour off from work to deliver the phone back to the owner and she never even tipped me.
> 
> ...


She didn't tip you cuz she was cheap and or mad Uber charged her $15 which you should have received, unless they don't charge the rider because Uber is giving us the $15 return fee out of the kindness in their hearts...lol

People need to account for their stuff better, seriously..


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> And you guys are still worried about something that has absolutely nothing to do with you. On top of that she's doing what's considered very normal in every single business on this planet:
> 
> SHE WOULD LIKE HER PHONE BACK.
> 
> ...


miamikid...king troll...all bail....your like the antichrist of the board dude....


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

FXService said:


> So in this we have a passenger, @LaurenF , attempting to find find her $1000+ iPhone by searching for a driver named Mohammed instead of just following the steps outlined by Apple:
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201472
> Then we have a counterculture poster @MiamiKid trolling about tips included just to get a rise out of other drivers.
> ...


I don't know why I was hearing Doug Llewelyn's voice narrating to the theme music of "The People's Court" while reading your post. &#128514;


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> SHE WOULD LIKE HER PHONE BACK.


Yeah well like she ain't getting it back cause she's too cheap to do what it like takes to get it back, you know?

Next time she's gonna hafta tell Uber to send her an Ubershill like you, see? Then you can drive all the way from Fla. to Philly to give her back her phone for like the $15 that like "includes this tip", see?

You'll be happy, she'll be happy & like the rest of us won't give a shit, you know?


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> Mohammed from Philadelphia has my iPhone since Friday. I called him numerous times and he never picked up the phone. I am going to call the cops if I don't get my phone back today.
> 
> Return my phone NOW!!!


Im willing to bet more than a few Philadelphia Police officers had a laugh at your expense today, besides the one that laughed you off the phone when you called.

Im also willing to bet their families are having another one at your expense over dinner right now.


----------



## Kgauthier (Feb 8, 2019)

This thread is timely. I left my phone in the airport bathroom on the way to Hawaii 2 weeks ago. When I went back it was gone. Someone turned it in to a bartender at the closest restaurant, and they happened to see a text on my home screen to call my daughter in law in Hawaii. She ended up walking it over to airport security. I had to go a week w/o a phone, and when I returned, had to make a 1 hr. trip back to the airport to retrieve it, as the lost and found isn't open on weekends. Bottom line, I was upset (who wouldn't be?), but was upset with MYSELF. I was prepared to fork over $1000 for a new phone, but let this person know how much I appreciated her efforts.
Leaving your phone somewhere is YOUR FAULT. No one else's.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Kgauthier said:


> This thread is timely. I left my phone in the airport bathroom on the way to Hawaii 2 weeks ago. When I went back it was gone. Someone turned it in to a bartender at the closest restaurant, and they happened to see a text on my home screen to call my daughter in law in Hawaii. She ended up walking it over to airport security. I had to go a week w/o a phone, and when I returned, had to make a 1 hr. trip back to the airport to retrieve it, as the lost and found isn't open on weekends. Bottom line, I was upset (who wouldn't be?), but was upset with MYSELF. I was prepared to fork over $1000 for a new phone, but let this person know how much I appreciated her efforts.
> Leaving your phone somewhere is YOUR FAULT. No one else's.


The real problem is that from the get go uber has treated the drivers with no respect and in turn created an environment where passangers think that its ok to treat us like disposable garbage who will not only work for less then is legal but to be at their beckoned call. Otherwise we get one stared and eventually fired. Or have false claims made against us with no proof? Is it any wonder that drivers get treated like this and in turn drivers fight back the best way they can. F this company they are shit


----------



## LaurenF (Jan 18, 2020)

Mohammed I know you have my phone. I never heard from you. I called the cops today. Give me my phone back or else you’ll go to jail!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> Mohammed I know you have my phone. I never heard from you. I called the cops today. Give me my phone back or else you'll go to jail!


This just in:

Mohammed has been arrested!


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

*hysterical laughter of amusement inserted here*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

merryon2nd said:


> *hysterical laughter of amusement inserted here*


Please don't feed the troll.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Please don't feed the troll.


&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
&#129354;&#129354;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Never heard of that before. Googled. 1 bag of chips, no bueno. 2 bags of chips though does apparently work. Good to know.


So out of all this you're the one who takes the cake&#128514;?


----------



## Driveralp (Aug 25, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


A total troll. Post up a screen shot of that ride then I'll help finding that driver for you.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Is That ⤵ your Cell Phone? Khosrowshahi Likey.
Don't expect it to be returned&#129335;&#127995;

Next phone bill post how often he calls the Ayatollah in Iran &#128077;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Driveralp said:


> A total troll. Post up a screen shot of that ride then I'll help finding that driver for you.


Who, in the world, cares?


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> Mohammed I know you have my phone. I never heard from you. I called the cops today. Give me my phone back or else you'll go to jail!


https://gfycat.com/faroffreasonablegorilla


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


That's sad. Usually what happens is that the next customer will find it and hand it to the driver. That's what happens to me, usually. Then I wait for the rider to call the phone. Keep trying. I have never failed to return a phone.

There over a million drivers, and only a couple of hundred use this site. I doubt you'll find him here.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

MiamiKid said:


> Who, in the world, cares?


So like is @LaurenF 1 of your sock puppets?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> Is That ⤵ your Cell Phone? Khosrowshahi Likey.
> Don't expect it to be returned&#129335;&#127995;
> 
> Next phone bill post how often he calls the Ayatollah in Iran &#128077;


He hate them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> So like is @LaurenF 1 of your sock puppets?


Sock puppet of a sock puppet


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

And now for the exciting conclusion …


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> The OP is long gone and probably never coming back here.


Gone just like the phone &#128513;&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Gone just like the phone &#128513;&#128514;&#129315;


She's been back to the Philly board as recently as yesterday.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lost-my-phone-i-filed-a-police-report.374646/


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Don't swim in pools said:


> And this must be fake news then? Denial much? I agree with your tipping policy but lying about tips being included when you know they are not is trolling. Or you have bad eyesight and cant read the contract.
> View attachment 404238


TIPS INCLUDED 
&#128526;


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> Mohammed I know you have my phone. I never heard from you. I called the cops today. Give me my phone back or else you'll go to jail!


Just FYI FWIW

I left my iPhone (more expensive then yours, not that I'm bragging but just saying that it is more valuable) twice in an uber.

one was a lady who spoke perfect English and one was a man who didn't speak English well.

got my phone back both times.

chances are, the driver never even saw it because the ping after yours stole it.


----------



## Teri12 (Jul 20, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


Its, not it's... You need to harass Uber again. Lost property goes back to head office. The driver doesn't answer their phone while driving, because it is illegal. Also, the driver has to be sure it goes back to the owner, not some random pretending to be the owner. They may not have noticed it when you left it and, best case, the driver doesn't know who left it, or worst case, another passenger took it.


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Mohamed? We thought you said Mustafa. Mohamed sold that shit, sorry...🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TheSuperUber (Nov 21, 2019)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> tThen I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


s
I have collected 17 cel phones from riders over 3 years. At first I broke my neck trying to get the phones back to the owner, spending my time to help. Riders offered large tips to me, but when I gave them their phone they would not tip, Now, I turn the phone into the Greenlight Hub...now It is their problem. I have collected 3 wallets, 2 woman's purses, 2 umbrellas and an un opened bottle of Brandy. TheSuperUber


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.
> [/QUOT
> Did you try find my phone or did you just ignore setting that feature up. You're making an accusation against a driver that you cannot prove, you're assuming that you left your phone in an Uber, even if you had the possibility that the next passenger may have picked it up and left with it.
> Every driver knows a phone is worthless once it's reported missing and deactivated. By your attitude I'll bet that you pissed off someone you know and they have your phone.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

LaurenF said:


> Mohammed I know you have my phone. I never heard from you. I called the cops today. Give me my phone back or else you'll go to jail!


That's so cute.
Very likely this is a troll message, cause if it was an Iphone, you could use the find my phone feature to locate it and retrieve it.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Loved it when someone lost a phone in my car, you get app recovery fee by giving it back and most the time they would give you a cash tip too because they were so happy to get their phone back


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

angryuberman said:


> most the time they would give you a cash tip too because they were so happy to get their phone back


You're lucky, so far anyhow. The Black & Taxi Pax will give you a little extra. Those cheap X PAX & Super Cheap pool PAX don't give you anything.

One of my drivers told me some pool PAX told her he should get a discount B/C it was her responsibility to make sure he didn't leave his phone in the car. She told him she was at the FFX Co. Sherrif's Office & he could go get it there. He was in Pee Gee Cee, so he got what he asked for.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You're lucky, so far anyhow. The Black & Taxi Pax will give you a little extra. Those cheap X PAX & Super Cheap pool PAX don't give you anything.
> 
> One of my drivers told me some pool PAX told her he should get a discount B/C it was her responsibility to make sure he didn't leave his phone in the car. She told him she was at the FFX Co. Sherrif's Office & he could go get it there. He was in Pee Gee Cee, so he got what he asked for.


I refused pool , would not do pool , considered pool an insult to the driver and worse service for my clients


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Wasn't there gonna be a lawsuit here somewhere?


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes. I always got my money and pax was always grateful. Plus I got some tips for doing so. I don't understand why some drivers would not return a lost item in their car.


In the end I'm return it b.c of my moral compass. All the headaches a driver has,I can see why some drivers just get rid of the phone.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Wasn't there gonna be a lawsuit here somewhere?


Yes. The OP will be sued for wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber and it's drivers. Friday night I left my iphone in an Uber and immediately realized that as soon as the Uber left. I used the app to contact my driver and he never picked up the phone. I even called my own phone and nobody picked it up. Uber itself never got back to me either.
> Then I tried to find the driver Mohammed on this site. Everyone mocked me thinking I was joking. Nobody is helping me out in my time of need. The phone isn't cheap it costs a thousand dollars.


You should have called someone who cares....you had me going until "Mohammed". I had the exact same experience with my driver named Rohit.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> You're lucky, so far anyhow. The Black & Taxi Pax will give you a little extra. Those cheap X PAX & Super Cheap pool PAX don't give you anything.
> 
> One of my drivers told me some pool PAX told her he should get a discount B/C it was her responsibility to make sure he didn't leave his phone in the car. She told him she was at the FFX Co. Sherrif's Office & he could go get it there. He was in Pee Gee Cee, so he got what he asked for.


PGC. Oh wow, so I think that's where the radio station 95.5 WPGC got its name from


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

nickd8775 said:


> PGC. Oh wow, so I think that's where the radio station 95.5 WPGC got its name from


Considering it's in Bladensburg or somewhere like that, I guess so.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Director T.Y. Sanchez said:


> Considering it's in Bladensburg or somewhere like that, I guess so.


The joe Clare morning show .


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I'll never understand why people get upset when THEY aren't responsible for their stuff and expect everyone else to bend over backwards for them. It's like the idiot that wants to stop traffic so they can cut across 3 lanes because they were irresponsible and didn't get into the right lane in the first place. If you don't have phone tracking software that is mostly free on all devices in this day and age, then you really need to go **** yourself. I have my own shit to keep track of.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I'll never understand why people get upset when THEY aren't responsible for their stuff


B\C their parents, the schools, the politicians, the TV, the radio, the web, these singers are all telling them it's not their fault, they're not responsible, it's always somebody else's fault so everybody but them is responsible.

It's why the stupid ass gov't is always sticking it's nose in your biz.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

I cant believe this thread is still going. Lauren wasn't real. She was a troll, an excellent one at that. 

There was no phone, there was no Mohammed.


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The joe Clare morning show .


I guess so, I don't know, I don't listen to that radio station nohow.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

mch said:


> I cant believe this thread is still going. Lauren wasn't real. She was a troll, an excellent one at that.
> 
> There was no phone, there was no Mohammed.


These aren't the anDROID phones we're looking for? Can we go about our business?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

theMezz said:


> maybe another passenger stole the phone.
> 
> I found an iPhone in my car one day - on the floor. Turns out it was there 24 hours before I got an email from Uber saying it was left in my car. I took an hour off from work to deliver the phone back to the owner and she never even tipped me.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to figure out how she used her app so quickly, if she had lost her phone...


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Yay! We resurrected a really old one!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

theMezz said:


> After passengers leaving messes, not tipping, being abusive - it's no wonder s many drivers just put found property in the nearest dumpster!


Bingo! 👍


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

LaurenF said:


> I am seriously appalled at the service of Uber


Now you know how drivers feel, without ever driving a day in your life! 😘


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> bump


Why?


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey, Lauren F >>> Did Mohammed ever return your phone? This compelling loss of your's has been on my mind for months.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why?


There was another lost phone thread.

However it's hard to outdo Lauren.


----------

